# New Pads and Rotors for 2011 Jetta 2.5



## Bourne07 (Nov 10, 2016)

Hey all. I’m right under 80k miles and think it’s time to replace my front rotors and pads. The car is a 2011 Jetta SE 2.5L with disc brakes in front and drums in the rear.

I saw how much OEM rotors cost and think there has to be something just as good if not better for less. Any suggestions on which brands to stick with for both? Would like to keep the price under $200 for everything.

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atikovi (Oct 19, 2001)

I'd get coated rotors especially if they are visable through your wheels. Brembos are $37 at Rockauto. For pads I'd go with ceramic, such as Bosch or Pagid for $30-$40 a set.


----------



## Bourne07 (Nov 10, 2016)

atikovi said:


> I'd get coated rotors especially if they are visable through your wheels. Brembos are $37 at Rockauto. For pads I'd go with ceramic, such as Bosch or Pagid for $30-$40 a set.


Great, thanks! I tried looking for my sized rotors, but there seems to be different sizes listed such as 280mm, 288, or 312. Does anyone here know the exact size of it? I believe this year had the same break setup in a 2012 Jetta.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atikovi (Oct 19, 2001)

You have to measure them unless you can search by VIN and it breaks it down for you.


----------



## Bourne07 (Nov 10, 2016)

So my rotors are 288x25. Checked with VW. I found those Brembo’s on Rock Auto (09914511) for $37 a piece. 

I have a question about the pads though. I changed mine a while ago, so I don’t remember which I bought exactly, but would I have an electronic wear sensor on my model? Never remember a connector when I switched mine out.

The OEM model pads for my car is supposedly part no. 5C0698151A, which doesn’t have one.

Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atikovi (Oct 19, 2001)

Pads don't normally come with sensors but if the old ones are still good I would reuse them.


----------



## Bourne07 (Nov 10, 2016)

atikovi said:


> Pads don't normally come with sensors but if the old ones are still good I would reuse them.


I’ll just buy the pads without them then. Thanks a lot for the help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

